# Adventures of Liu Erlong



## ArtistChibi (Oct 29, 2021)

Day 1: Coming home

Adopted from the shelter after learning she only has three legs. My husband was not going to let her suffer in there. Just like he wasn't going to let Xiao Wu suffer in there.

We already knew we had to keep Xiao Wu and Erlong separated. Xiao Wu is an already established queen so she's going to be extremely territorial. And so I had to turn my entire work area into Erlong's living space while she recovers from her surgery and the initial shock of a fourth move before attempts at bonding can begin.

We learned that she was abandoned at the shelter by her owners and had to undergo the spaying and fostering before being put up for adoption. The mark on her ear indicates being spayed.


A picture of her in the shelter. Was named Hubert.

Day 2: Up all night

I had to stay up all night to make sure Xiao Wu could not see Erlong at all. She has attempted to enter the enclosure multiple times and I don't want that to happen. And so....



Xiao Wu can't see Erlong to try to hurt her and Erlong can't see Xiao Wu so she can eat and explore in peace. Xiao Wu looks displeased with my decision to protect them both.

Erlong has gained more energy after staying the night and eating some food. With a fresh litterbox and some fresh hay, she's more energetic than she was the day before. Zooming around her enclosure, mini binkies, throwing toys around, digging at her hidey box, nudging my leg.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 29, 2021)

Zoomies and mini binkies!!


----------



## JBun (Oct 29, 2021)

I just LOVE her! She clearly has this 3 legged thing sorted and definitely isn't slowing her down. It's so great that you found her and have given her a new home. Somewhere she will be cared for, loved, and appreciated. I look forward to hearing about her new adventures in her new life ♥


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't know what is in her left ear, but it felt hard and she doesn't sit still long enough to get a look. Hopefully the vet will know when we take her to see them next week (the earliest we could get). Here's to hoping it's nothing serious. This poor girl probably had a hard start to her life. She's actually missing a large chunk of her ear on the right side. Almost as if someone cut a piece off. A small piece on the left ear, and I think the entirety of her left leg, bone and all, is gone. Whoever had her before me were not nice people. Good thing this little girl has some spunk in her. She's not as skittish today as she as the first two days.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 30, 2021)

Congrats on helping out buns in need! Liu Erlong is such an adorable one. I watched the vids first and at the start couldn't even tell that she's a tripod. She's definetly got it sorted out.
What was her naming process like?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 30, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Congrats on helping out buns in need! Liu Erlong is such an adorable one. I watched the vids first and at the start couldn't even tell that she's a tripod. She's definetly got it sorted out.
> What was her naming process like?


Her naming process? Wasn't one. I knew that if we were going to adopt her, we would call her Liu Erlong. This, of course, was before we learned she has three legs.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 30, 2021)

So sitting back, watching scammers get flooded by scam baiters, and look to check on Erlong. What do I see? This little princess of TIFA (Triumph in face of adversity) eating her cecotropes! This is great news! She used the hay in her litter box to balance herself to clean! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2021)

She's a smart little cookie!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 30, 2021)

JBun said:


> She's a smart little cookie!


I know! I love it! Amazing how well these babies adapt when given the chance.


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2021)

After my momma bun had to have her eye removed due to infection(and became blind due to a cataract in her other eye), it didn't even slow her down. She just kept cruising along, a happy sweet little bun.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 31, 2021)

Day 4: Very energetic!

So last night, while my husband and I got close to falling asleep, we hear this thudding sound. My husband gets up to investigate. It's Erlong making laps around her area and doing binkies like there's no tomorrow.

In fact, I get up this morning and get their breakfast, and this little girl is doing binkies, still.  She's not really a big fan of her hay being on one side, but it was recommendation of someone of a Tripod bunny group on Facebook. If she shows even more signs of disliking it like this, I'll change back to how it was before.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 31, 2021)

She's got attitude! She thumped at me because I didn't immediately give her pets when she nudged my leg. 




And Miss Xiao Wu is no better. Peeing on me to say "You're my human!"  I love these two.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 1, 2021)

Day 5: Funny Bunny

She sure loves laying in her hay. Funny bunny.






She looks healthier, too, compared to when we got her.


Erlong is coming along real nicely.


----------



## JBun (Nov 1, 2021)

Maybe the incline of the pile of hay is like a ramp and helps give her some extra support and traction when getting up. Plus if she gets hungry, she's got a snack right there. She doesn't even have to move


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 1, 2021)

JBun said:


> Maybe the incline of the pile of hay is like a ramp and helps give her some extra support and traction when getting up. Plus if she gets hungry, she's got a snack right there. She doesn't even have to move


She's actually moved the hay to the side where it doesn't have hay.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 2, 2021)

So relaxed.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 2, 2021)

Just so you all know. That litter box is right next to my chair.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 2, 2021)

She decided to tease Xiao Wu by being between the blanket and barrier. As soon as Xiao Wu saw her, Erlong took off to her litter box. Xiao Wu went nuts, trying find her.  Man, these rabbits are resilient!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 3, 2021)

Never have I ever met a rabbit turn their nose up at Alfalfa and would rather have straight timothy. Okay. Okay. Erlong. Make sure you tell the vet this so he knows not to tell us to get you alfalfa hay.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 3, 2021)

So Erlong had her vet appointment today. Chances are she had ear mites so the vet treated her for flea and mites. He also set up a future appointment for next month to check on her ears to make sure it's not serious. We, also, learned that she lost her leg around the same time she was spayed. The stitches are around the same age. Also, the entire vet office fell in love with her.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 3, 2021)

Erlong is now 2.8 pounds. Almost a half pound gained since getting her last week. And she was featured on the vet's Facebook Page.




Shen, you will be missed and dearly loved. Thanks to you, both Erlong and Xiao Wu have a new lease on life.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 4, 2021)

I had to do it. To stop these two from teasing each other. Xiao Wu finally calmed down and stopped trying to push her way through the grid. Erlong stopped running away when she sees her. Excellent! Too soon to bond, though.


----------



## JBun (Nov 4, 2021)

Progress!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 4, 2021)

SO MUCH PROGRESS!!!


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 4, 2021)

That is great progress!


----------



## JBun (Nov 4, 2021)

Hopefully that's 'I want to be near you' flopping and not territory and competition 'I'm more relaxed than you are' flopping. Though it does look cute to see them flopped out together whichever it was.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 5, 2021)

JBun said:


> Hopefully that's 'I want to be near you' flopping and not territory and competition 'I'm more relaxed than you are' flopping. Though it does look cute to see them flopped out together whichever it was.


It's still a work in progress. No worries.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 5, 2021)

She is adorable! I love the pictures is her box just chillen.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 5, 2021)

JBun said:


> Hopefully that's 'I want to be near you' flopping and not territory and competition 'I'm more relaxed than you are' flopping. Though it does look cute to see them flopped out together whichever it was.


So...um...is competitive flopping an actual thing between bunnies when they can't reach each other? Because...if so, Shen and Xiao Wu did that A LOT when they were first introduced to one another.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 5, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> So...um...is competitive flopping an actual thing between bunnies when they can't reach each other? Because...if so, Shen and Xiao Wu did that A LOT when they were first introduced to one another.


Haha i'm sure that it's an actual thing. Storm would go and flop right next to Lümi's wall and vice versa after they'd unbonded. He was showing off how relaxed he was.
Their show-off of competetive flopping:


----------



## JBun (Nov 5, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> So...um...is competitive flopping an actual thing between bunnies when they can't reach each other? Because...if so, Shen and Xiao Wu did that A LOT when they were first introduced to one another.



It can be. To know which is going on, I would look at their other behaviors towards each other between the fence. Do either seem to show signs of aggression, or is it more interest and possibly wanting to groom the other rabbit?

(description of competitive flopping)
"Note: If rabbits don’t get along they may play a little game one could call “I’m happier than you are.” Usually when a rabbit flops near another it shows how comfortable it is with the other, but with rabbits that are not good friends it can actually be used as a mild insult. When used in this way it means something similar to the “I don’t care about you” insult described later, but more like “I’m happy and you’re a miserable excuse for a rabbit, so there.” 









Rabbit Gazing & Staring


Rabbits relaxing and hanging out with friends, gazing and staring into each other's eyes. Or waiting for a treat. It's all good!



language.rabbitspeak.com


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 5, 2021)

JBun said:


> It can be. To know which is going on, I would look at their other behaviors towards each other between the fence. Do either seem to show signs of aggression, or is it more interest and possibly wanting to groom the other rabbit?
> 
> (description of competitive flopping)
> "Note: If rabbits don’t get along they may play a little game one could call “I’m happier than you are.” Usually when a rabbit flops near another it shows how comfortable it is with the other, but with rabbits that are not good friends it can actually be used as a mild insult. When used in this way it means something similar to the “I don’t care about you” insult described later, but more like “I’m happy and you’re a miserable excuse for a rabbit, so there.”
> ...


Well dang. I did not know that was a thing.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## JBun (Nov 6, 2021)

Not to say this is what your rabbits are doing. You have to take all of their behaviors towards each other to know. But even if they might be doing this, it might only be one of the rabbits that feels this way. And it can change as they get used to each other. They can decide they actually like one another. And also, even if this is going on, they still at least have some bunny companionship and interaction, having one another on the other side of the fence.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 6, 2021)

JBun said:


> Not to say this is what your rabbits are doing. You have to take all of their behaviors towards each other to know. But even if they might be doing this, it might only be one of the rabbits that feels this way. And it can change as they get used to each other. They can decide they actually like one another. And also, even if this is going on, they still at least have some bunny companionship and interaction, having one another on the other side of the fence.


Well that's actually good to know, though. Thank you for this information. I guess it was easier for Shen and Xiao Wu because they were opposite genders. It may not be as easy since Erlong is also female. But when Erlong's hormones finally chill out, I'll definitely work on their bonding. I just know it will be more difficult.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 6, 2021)

We got her an Ikea doll bed. Getting one for Xiao Wu. Erlong loves going under it.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 6, 2021)

So I'm sitting here, playing some ACNH, eating dinner, and I see this adorable ball of orange run under her bed, out to her litter box, back under her bed, past her new grass hut, and do mini binkies. All while Xiao Wu glares at her and grunts in anger. It's almost like Erlong is essentially saying, "Oh shut up. I'm having fun" to Xiao Wu.


----------



## JBun (Nov 6, 2021)

How DARE she have fun in Xiao Wu's presence!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 6, 2021)

Right? 

Think she likes her new bed?


I think so. And the mess is pieces of her grass hut. The bottom of it is completely gone.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 7, 2021)

She REALLY loves it under her bed.



Erlong's fiery personality is shining through more and more. She will get jealous when my husband and I give Xiao Wu attention, and when we try giving her the same attention, she hides under her new bed. Give Xiao Wu some oats? Flip bowl to demand oats, too. Breakfast time? I'll eat out of my bowl from under my bed.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 7, 2021)

She sure is a sassy one!


----------



## JBun (Nov 7, 2021)

Do you even get to see her anymore, or just her head poking out  My bunnies loved their bed too, though they preferred cuddling up on top on the blanket.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 7, 2021)

JBun said:


> Do you even get to see her anymore, or just her head poking out  My bunnies loved their bed too, though they preferred cuddling up on top on the blanket.


Yes. She has to come out for water, some pellets, and all the hay she demands.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 8, 2021)

Erlong....you nut.




I can't keep the lid on it because she keeps going into the hay box. T.T


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 8, 2021)

Erlong killed my audio cable for my chair!!!  My dummy self left it where she could reach it.
And I can't be mad at that adorable face!!


----------



## JBun (Nov 8, 2021)

They always seem to find a way to cause trouble don't they  

At least she's sitting on top of her bed now


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 8, 2021)

JBun said:


> They always seem to find a way to cause trouble don't they
> 
> At least she's sitting on top of her bed now


Oh trust me. She's been on her bed, under her bed, eating out of the home made hay box, climbing into the hay box, eating while inside the hay box, zooming at odd times of day, flips her bowl when we don't give her the exact same food Xiao Wu gets....
She's a wild one.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 9, 2021)

Is it just me or does Erlong look much healthier?




Oh and check out this grooming champ!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 10, 2021)

I had Erlong and Xiao Wu eat next to each other. They didn't have a competition over food. They just chilled and ate. Last night, though, they were competitive relaxing. So much so, Erlong flopped hard and scared Xiao Wu.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 10, 2021)

So she went into dead bunny flop and REM sleep soon after. You think she's comfy around us now? I think she's comfy around us now.


----------



## JBun (Nov 10, 2021)

I swear she looks dead in that last photo. I guess it's not called the 'dead bunny flop' for nothing. Yeah, I'd say she's comfortable


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 10, 2021)

JBun said:


> I swear she looks dead in that last photo. I guess it's not called the 'dead bunny flop' for nothing. Yeah, I'd say she's comfortable


Trust me. If I wasn't watching her go into her dead bunny flop, I would have assumed she did die. But no. She's currently on her bed, eating her sea grass mat. <3


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 11, 2021)

So gave Miss Erlong a treat just now. When she went to grab it, her teeth bit my finger. Not hard. Not at all. Just enough to realize it's not the treat and then took the treat. Oh! And this adorable rascal kept us up half the night, doing zoomies and throwing her bowl everywhere.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 12, 2021)

Every time I bring the camera down to her level to take a picture, she hides under her bed or in her box. And every time I move her grass hut so I don't risk stepping on it, she moves it to her liking and it's in my way.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 14, 2021)

So we had to clean her underside today because she can't really clean her right leg all that well. Upon picking her up to wipe her leg off, we noticed she feels fully. She's gained more weight and the hair on her cheeks got longer. We think she might be a lion head.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 16, 2021)

So I woke up to Erlong doing zoomies and binkies. Learned she and Xiao Wu have been just simply relaxing next to each other rather than competitive relaxing. Xiao Wu has stopped grunting at Erlong and they both have attempted to nuzzle each other through the bars. My husband commented that the way Erlong binkies, she doesn't look like she's missing a leg. We're talking getting some air binkies. If we could catch that on camera, that would be the highlight of my night. Erlong has also discovered the joys of pushing a treat ball around to get treats.
I've actually spent time on her level for an hour earlier, get her used to me and not as a booming voice with a pair of legs in a chair. (I work from home.) She still is skittish, such as running to hide the moment I move my leg or get up to go use the bathroom. I think I'll take time to sit on the floor with her and play my video games, let her approach me.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 17, 2021)

I look forward to those binky videos.


----------



## JBun (Nov 17, 2021)

Perfect! I'm glad they're doing it because they actually are starting to like each other. Floor time with her should help. It's the best way to help a rabbit learn to trust and be comfortable with people.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 17, 2021)

Doesn't she look absolutely adorable?! Look at that tuft of hair between her ears!


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 18, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Doesn't she look absolutely adorable?! Look at that tuft of hair between her ears!
> View attachment 58346


She's beyond adorable.
That tufty bit reminds me of the hair crowns my frenchies have often shown. Storm is in his moult rn and he has the most glorious floofy crown, much like Liu has in this picture!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 18, 2021)

You think she likes her grass hut? I think she likes her grass hut.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 18, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> She's beyond adorable.
> That tufty bit reminds me of the hair crowns my frenchies have often shown. Storm is in his moult rn and he has the most glorious floofy crown, much like Liu has in this picture!


Erlong also has tufts of hair in her cheeks, like the early stages of a lion head.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 18, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> You think she likes her grass hut? I think she likes her grass hut.
> View attachment 58352


Oh no, the grass hut ate her!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 18, 2021)

Finally! She didn't go hide so I can get a picture of her from her level!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 18, 2021)

This was merely a test run to see how they would react to each other. Surprisingly enough, Erlong got to make Xiao Wu groom her.


"What are you doing to me, human?!"



"Did someone say banana?"



"This is not good footing! I only have three legs!"



"Groom me!" "No! You groom me!"

Again, this was only a test run. I only wanted to see how they would act toward each other on neutral grounds, which is my living room at this time. This is a good sign, but still a long journey ahead of us.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 18, 2021)

In that last photo, it looks like Xiao Wu is giving Liu Erlong the side-eye. Maybe she’s thinking, “I’m bigger than you so if you bother me, I’ll squash you.”


----------



## JBun (Nov 18, 2021)

A 'groom off' is better than 'I want to kill you'. So looking pretty good so far


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 18, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> In that last photo, it looks like Xiao Wu is giving Liu Erlong the side-eye. Maybe she’s thinking, “I’m bigger than you so if you bother me, I’ll squash you.”


Flashback to Xiao Wu laying on Shen. "You are my squishy".



JBun said:


> A 'groom off' is better than 'I want to kill you'. So looking pretty good so far


Agreed! It's a good start!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 19, 2021)

8 minutes of them just "groom me. Oh! Dandelion greens."


----------



## Sissel (Nov 19, 2021)

I´ve just been sitting with a good cup of tea reading through this thread. And I simply just can´t help but smile. Chibi thanks SO much for sharing. She´s absolutely adorable ❤and what a blessing she´s in your home now. Thumbs up to a wonderful bonny mom !


----------



## Barbara (Nov 19, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> You think she likes her grass hut? I think she likes her grass hut.
> View attachment 58352


I love that little poof.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 19, 2021)

I made personal progress! Erlong let me pet her without her running away! YAY ME! I feel blessed again!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 19, 2021)

I told my husband how the bonding process works and to watch for signs of aggression. He's trying to rush their bonding, but I already told him that's not likely to happen because we got lucky with Shen and Xiao Wu. It was easier because they were opposite sexes and he was younger than her by a month. Erlong is the same gender as Xiao Wu so the bonding process will be more difficult. Not impossible, but definitely more difficult.



Erlong saying, "stop recording me" as she moves around.



Xiao Wu looks like she smelled something awful.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 20, 2021)

Sissel said:


> I´ve just been sitting with a good cup of tea reading through this thread. And I simply just can´t help but smile. Chibi thanks SO much for sharing. She´s absolutely adorable ❤and what a blessing she´s in your home now. Thumbs up to a wonderful bonny mom !


I find it to be a blessing, too. Erlong may not replace Shen, but we're going to love her just the same. We'll need to make adjustments to make up for her missing leg, like a bunny ramp to reach our bed after she's bonded with Xiao Wu. Her personality is shining and it makes me smile. It's very similar to Shen's, only she's a dominant trait just like Xiao Wu.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 21, 2021)

Erlong got to spend time with my mother-in-law today.


Sadly, we have more pressing matters. Erlong has the early stages of sore hock on her only hind leg and the earliest vet appointment we can get is the same day she goes in to check on her left ear to make sure she doesn't have ear mites. Le sigh. I'll need to find different flooring for her since she has to apply all that weight to her remaining three legs. Poor baby girl. I hope she heals fast.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 23, 2021)

Awe! She's actually potatoing on the Ikea bed!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 26, 2021)

Erlong loves the grass we grow for her and Xiao Wu. Their bonding is going to take a very long.


----------



## JBun (Nov 26, 2021)

Doesn't she know she's supposed to eat it, not lay in it!

Sore hocks, ugh! It's such a hard thing to find a good soft non chewable rabbit safe flooring for indoors. If you don't find a good solution, little booties work for some peoples rabbits that are prone to this issue.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 26, 2021)

JBun said:


> Doesn't she know she's supposed to eat it, not lay in it!
> 
> Sore hocks, ugh! It's such a hard thing to find a good soft non chewable rabbit safe flooring for indoors. If you don't find a good solution, little booties work for some peoples rabbits that are prone to this issue.


Thank you. We were already looking into little "booties" or rabbit socks for her. A tripod FB group told me about them as well. I still want to consult the vet first before I do anything. It hasn't gotten worse for her. It's right near the joint and since she's laying mostly on her bed now, it hasn't developed beyond that. We do check on it to make sure it isn't open. I'm also looking into some softer flooring for her.

Also.....yes. She knows she's supposed to eat it. That's her first giant tray of grass as she already "mowed" the twelve others we gave her over the entire month. LOL


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 27, 2021)

So, I'm reading over on how to bond the two of them. Since Erlong's hormones chilled out, she's not aggressive toward Xiao Wu, but tries to be nice when they are near each other. However, Xiao Wu is a stubborn bunny butt and will only get along with Erlong if they're in the living room. The ONE ROOM that still smells like Shen and neither of them have laid claim to. I know part of Xiao Wu's stubborn behavior is from the fact that I am always behind this barrier with Erlong because of work. I do try to make time for her, and I talk to her EVERY chance I get, but she's not willing to deal with it. So, she begins to grunt at Erlong each time Erlong just tries to relax to be near Xiao Wu. I was reading some of the bonding threads on here, as well as the links you, JBun, commonly put with those threads. I'm attempting the gradual approach right now and also pending winter to go into full swing. Do you think making them use each others' litter box or be in each others' space for a little while might help with getting them used to the scent of the other? Like if I put Xiao Wu on my side of the barrier and have Erlong on the other side at the same time, you think it might help? I don't want to do that if it will only cause problems.


----------



## JBun (Nov 28, 2021)

It could help, it does with some rabbits. And it probably won't hurt to try and see what the result is. With bonding, sometimes it's a matter of trying different things to see what works best for your particular rabbits, as it can be slightly different in every bonding situation.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 28, 2021)

JBun said:


> It could help, it does with some rabbits. And it probably won't hurt to try and see what the result is. With bonding, sometimes it's a matter of trying different things to see what works best for your particular rabbits, as it can be slightly different in every bonding situation.


I noticed and even told my husband this. We got lucky with Xiao Wu and Shen. But with two dominate trait bunnies, it won't be as easy. We'll see.  Now to get Erlong to stop pushing the box out from under my desk.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 28, 2021)

The very rare image of Erlong's super bunny pose. She mostly potatoes around the room or flops in her litter box or next to her water bowl.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 29, 2021)

She also uses her flopped position to clean her ears and paws. It's so ADORABLE!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 29, 2021)

Husband accidentally scared Erlong and she ran to Xiao Wu for comfort. Because she's the bigger bunny.





Xiao Wu looks like she's glaring at my husband for scaring Erlong.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 30, 2021)

So, I learned something today. Erlong will squeak grunt at me when I stop her from tearing up the carpet or teasing Xiao Wu and Xiao Wu has learned the power of squeak honking as she grooms herself. It is finally revealed. Erlong is too sassy for our diva. We're in trouble.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Catlyn (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey, i believe there's a chance with the divas. Storm is an absolute chillax boss and Iris is a grunty nudgy miss bossy, yet they still decided to get along.
I had much the same result initially as you described- one just wants to chill but the other one goes to pick at them. Iris has a narrower, longer snout compared to Storm's 'owl face' so she would stuff her schnozz in his home and growl at him when he was in sight or passing by. I started the pre-bonding with 'base explorations' and occasional litterbox swaps as i didn't have enough toys to rotate. I would stay in the bigger pen with whoever was in there, trying to aim for specific times.
This was a long and mildly troublesome process- for two and half weeks i couldn't let either freeeroamer near the pen walls without hearing a grunt or seeing a boxing move, chase or nip happen. Eventually they calmed down and would start to relaxed-ly flop near their borders, and would calmy munch on herbs from in between two walls. The pre-bonding took way longer than the 'immerisve' dates, but i feel that without the slow-burner bonding, the speedy one would've failed.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 1, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Hey, i believe there's a chance with the divas. Storm is an absolute chillax boss and Iris is a grunty nudgy miss bossy, yet they still decided to get along.
> I had much the same result initially as you described- one just wants to chill but the other one goes to pick at them. Iris has a narrower, longer snout compared to Storm's 'owl face' so she would stuff her schnozz in his home and growl at him when he was in sight or passing by. I started the pre-bonding with 'base explorations' and occasional litterbox swaps as i didn't have enough toys to rotate. I would stay in the bigger pen with whoever was in there, trying to aim for specific times.
> This was a long and mildly troublesome process- for two and half weeks i couldn't let either freeeroamer near the pen walls without hearing a grunt or seeing a boxing move, chase or nip happen. Eventually they calmed down and would start to relaxed-ly flop near their borders, and would calmy munch on herbs from in between two walls. The pre-bonding took way longer than the 'immerisve' dates, but i feel that without the slow-burner bonding, the speedy one would've failed.


Thank you for this info. I was wondering if the litter box trading would work. I'll definitely give it a try now. I need to change the boxes anyway.

Also, new update! During their nightly groom off in the living room, Erlong actually groomed Xiao Wu this time. ERLONG DID! Progress! Another step forward!


----------



## JBun (Dec 1, 2021)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 2, 2021)

Woohoo! Great news!
Yeah, your buns have apparently decided to go a similar route to my royal bosses- Storm wouldn't groom Iris for any time during the slowburner, but at the end of their second date in neutral space, he decided to groom her ear crown. I guess the big boi was showing thanks for all the times Iris tried to clean his eye boogies.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 2, 2021)

So it's official. We need to turn this tote into a hidey house. Look at this sassy girl. Laying all comfy in the hay box.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 2, 2021)

A bit step backwards today because it's been stressful all day. They were in severe groom off. Erlong not willing and Xiao Wu persisting.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 3, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> A bit step backwards today because it's been stressful all day. They were in severe groom off. Erlong not willing and Xiao Wu persisting.
> 
> View attachment 58537
> 
> ...


Who do you think has the better chin rest?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 3, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> Who do you think has the better chin rest?


Looks like Xiao Wu


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 3, 2021)

Go!!



So Erlong had her vet visit again today. Vet learned why we consider he sassy. He tried to check her ear, she said "nope" and hopped right into the carrier. She's now 3.2lbs, much healthier in weight. She got another dose of revolution. Her ears have cleared up a lot.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 4, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Erlong loves the grass we grow for her and Xiao Wu. Their bonding is going to take a very long.
> 
> View attachment 58432


Good luck.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 5, 2021)

We found her favorite potty spot. She approves of where her litter box is.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 5, 2021)

Awe!


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh the life!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 5, 2021)

Erlong sure is sassy after all. She knew when I sat on my knees, I can stop her immediately from pulling Xiao Wu's fur. The moment I sit on my butt, she begins pulling. This little brat. Had to tell her, "Xiao Wu is being very patient with you. At least groom her." Of course she ignores me.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 6, 2021)

They were getting testy with each other the last couple bonding attempts. We decided to give it a small break to let themselves chill out and enjoy some fresh grown dandelion.



Last night's bonding session was even more groom off.





Erlong chilling, knowing she's not needing to do any bonding today.
My goodness. Could she get any cuter?


----------



## Barbara (Dec 6, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> They were getting testy with each other the last couple bonding attempts. We decided to give it a small break to let themselves chill out and enjoy some fresh grown dandelion.
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> ...


Mind if I ask where you bought that little house?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 6, 2021)

Barbara said:


> Mind if I ask where you bought that little house?


Amazon. Amazon.com : Hamiledyi Grass House for Rabbit,2PCS Natural Hand Woven Seagrass Play Hay Bed Foldable Woven Hideaway Hut Toy for Bunny Hamster Guinea Pig Chinchilla Small Animals : Pet Supplies


----------



## Mac189 (Dec 7, 2021)

I love how much of a lounger she is!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 7, 2021)

Mac189 said:


> I love how much of a lounger she is!


Me too. She's comfortable enough to lounge all over the place.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 7, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> They were getting testy with each other the last couple bonding attempts. We decided to give it a small break to let themselves chill out and enjoy some fresh grown dandelion.
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> ...


Thank you! I saw that and was afraid it might be too small.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 7, 2021)

Barbara said:


> Thank you! I saw that and was afraid it might be too small.


It is for larger rabbits, but since Erlong is a mix small breed, she fits just fine. Like Xiao Wu has one as well and she barely fits, (and she's a mix with a mini rex, I believe, and she's really not that much bigger than a mini rex), so we leave it laid flat for her to destroy.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 7, 2021)

So cute!!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> So cute!!
> View attachment 58586


What kind of grass is that?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 8, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> What kind of grass is that?


That's oat grass. We have large bags of whole oats for my husband's blue oyster cultivation so we decided to grow some for them to eat.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> That's oat grass. We have large bags of whole oats for my husband's blue oyster cultivation so we decided to grow some for them to eat.


Ok and do you grow dandelions in pots?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 8, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Ok and do you grow dandelions in pots?


Yes, actually. We do. We, also, grow Bok choy, green leaf lettuce, among other plants we know the rabbits can eat, as well as us.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Yes, actually. We do. We, also, grow Bok choy, green leaf lettuce, among other plants we know the rabbits can eat, as well as us.


LoL I thought that was dandelions in the pot. I live in Utah and if there isn't a lot of snow I have dandelion greens all year long in my yard.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> That's oat grass. We have large bags of whole oats for my husband's blue oyster cultivation so we decided to grow some for them to eat.


I wanted to see what blue oysters looked like so went onto google. Never knew they were actually mushrooms


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 9, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I wanted to see what blue oysters looked like so went onto google. Never knew they were actually mushrooms


They're delicious, too.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 9, 2021)

She doesn't flinch anymore when I get up to leave my work space. She, instead grunts at me and glares. So she's tolerating me.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 10, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I wanted to see what blue oysters looked like so went onto google. Never knew they were actually mushrooms


I too didn't know. Thanks for telling us what that are.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 10, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> I too didn't know. Thanks for telling us what that are.


It's a type of gourmet mushroom. There's a pink version I want to try. I heard if cooked right, it'll taste like bacon.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 10, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> It's a type of gourmet mushroom. There's a pink version I want to try. I heard if cooked right, it'll taste like bacon.


Originally, I thought they were actual oysters. Was imagining how big of a tank you’d need, what light and water, how “oats” could feed them...


----------



## Barbara (Dec 11, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> She doesn't flinch anymore when I get up to leave my work space. She, instead grunts at me and glares. So she's tolerating me.
> View attachment 58603
> 
> View attachment 58604


She is just so chill. Too cute!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 11, 2021)

She kind of reminds me of Dune (or at least the side of his head without black when he has his ears up).

(I don’t have any pictures of him with his ears up, but he did it sometimes when he was little)


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 11, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> She kind of reminds me of Dune (or at least the side of his head without black when he has his ears up).View attachment 58614
> 
> (I don’t have any pictures of him with his ears up, but he did it sometimes when he was little)


Dune looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 11, 2021)

I love it when she's relaxed. It makes me feel good that she's happy.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 12, 2021)

Glaring at me for taking her picture. But at least she begs for pets when Xiao Wu gets pets now.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 13, 2021)

When you're forced to box bond bunnies....


----------



## JBun (Dec 13, 2021)

What did they think of that?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 13, 2021)

JBun said:


> What did they think of that?


Hated it. They could hear us but could not see us and they hated it. Now Erlong is destroying the box while Xiao Wu keeps getting her to groom her.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 13, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Hated it. They could hear us but could not see us and they hated it. Now Erlong is destroying the box while Xiao Wu keeps getting her to groom her.


I guess that can count as success since they are both in agreement about destroying the box


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 13, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I guess that can count as success since they are both in agreement about destroying the box


Sadly, they started fighting so we had to separate them to give them time to cool off.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 13, 2021)

I never really saw, but now that the last picture was added, i couldn't help but think- Liu Liu is such a runty little tripod when compared to Miss Xiao. And she dares be bossy with the lady of the house? Such boldness! Even Storm and Iris aren't that starkly different in size, nor are they stubbornly similar in sass.
Hope that your two bossy miss boss faces can eventually reach a mutual agreement on getting along at least neutrally.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 13, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> I never really saw, but now that the last picture was added, i couldn't help but think- Liu Liu is such a runty little tripod when compared to Miss Xiao. And she dares be bossy with the lady of the house? Such boldness! Even Storm and Iris aren't that starkly different in size, nor are they stubbornly similar in sass.
> Hope that your two bossy miss boss faces can eventually reach a mutual agreement on getting along at least neutrally.


Yeah. They do have something in common and agree with. Hating us for making them bond. 
Yes. Their size is definitely different. Xiao Wu is almost 7 pounds while Erlong is almost 4 pounds. Both bossy missy bunnies.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 14, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Yeah. They do have something in common and agree with. Hating us for making them bond.
> Yes. Their size is definitely different. Xiao Wu is almost 7 pounds while Erlong is almost 4 pounds. Both bossy missy bunnies.
> View attachment 58633
> 
> View attachment 58634


What a chubby little bunny lol


----------



## JBun (Dec 14, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Yeah. They do have something in common and agree with. Hating us for making them bond.
> Yes. Their size is definitely different. Xiao Wu is almost 7 pounds while Erlong is almost 4 pounds. Both bossy missy bunnies.
> View attachment 58633
> 
> View attachment 58634




The 'torture' we put our bunnies through to try and bring them happiness


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 15, 2021)

It's the little things that make you go "AAAAWWWWWWEEEEE". Every morning, my alarm goes off. When I get up, I see Xiao Wu and Erlong staring intently at me as I go to the bathroom. Grab their bowls, get their breakfast, come in and BOTH OF THEM doing mini binkies. No. They are still not in the same space. There's still a barrier, but they both do mini binkies when I come in with their breakfast. Erlong didn't used to do that before, but after watching Xiao Wu a few times, she has begun doing the same every morning I bring them breakfast. Little things like this just melts my heart.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 15, 2021)

So relaxed. Mommy's home from visiting a friend so she had to share her contempt.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 16, 2021)

I think we may have found her match. In the form of a male rabbit yet to be named with velvet soft fur, white coat with black and very dark brown spots, and similar in her size. I just, literally, watched her mini binky and chinned his ear.
Edit: We agreed upon a name. Loki.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 16, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I think we may have found her match. In the form of a male rabbit yet to be named with velvet soft fur, white coat with black and very dark brown spots, and similar in her size. I just, literally, watched her mini binky and chinned his ear.
> Edit: We agreed upon a name. Loki.
> 
> View attachment 58643
> ...


Whoa. Loki is such a handsome chap. Did he have a naming process? I remember you mentioning wanting to have names associated with mythology, is that still happening? 
Where'd he come from and how did he end up to be in bonding with little miss Liu? Did she not have some bonding going on with Xiao the lady of the house?
Also, i love the detail of permanently bunny-fied rug. You're never gonna get all the strands out, but i guess that carpet is just for them.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 16, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Whoa. Loki is such a handsome chap. Did he have a naming process? I remember you mentioning wanting to have names associated with mythology, is that still happening?
> Where'd he come from and how did he end up to be in bonding with little miss Liu? Did she not have some bonding going on with Xiao the lady of the house?
> Also, i love the detail of permanently bunny-fied rug. You're never gonna get all the strands out, but i guess that carpet is just for them.


The bonding with Xiao Wu has gone horribly wrong. Xiao Wu has been still trying to hurt Erlong without us knowing until I found clumps of Erlong's fur between the barrier.

We went with the name of Loki as he had decided to tease Xiao Wu while giving attention to Erlong. He's a little troublemaker (and the god of mischief seems to suit him).

We did introductions in neutral ground (the rug in the pictures) out in our living room. Xiao Wu tried to get him to groom her, which he did for 1 second, and then kept looking around, which made her mad. So we separated them immediately to prevent her from hurting him. Then we introduced Erlong to him and it was almost immediate. When Xiao Wu came out of our room to find us, she tried to attack again on Loki. What does Erlong do? Grunt and thumped at Xiao Wu and got between the two. Each time Xiao Wu tried to go after Loki, Erlong interferes and makes Loki run off while she grunts at Xiao Wu.
We may not be able to fully bond Xiao Wu and Erlong, but since Xiao Wu has access to my husband 24/7 and now access to the whole house, it's only fair Erlong gets someone she likes.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 16, 2021)

So, there's a trio of mixed origins rabbits residing in your home? How do you have room to keep them all apart until any bonding has yielded stable sucess?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 16, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> So, there's a trio of mixed origins rabbits residing in your home? How do you have room to keep them all apart until any bonding has yielded stable sucess?


We have a spare bedroom.


----------



## JBun (Dec 16, 2021)

He's GORGEOUS!!! Rex fur is so plush and soft. I could just bury my face in it. Not that any rabbit would be too impressed if I tried that  

Love at first sight, that's the way to go. Tha'ts so cute that she is immediately protective of him


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 16, 2021)

JBun said:


> He's GORGEOUS!!! Rex fur is so plush and soft. I could just bury my face in it. Not that any rabbit would be too impressed if I tried that
> 
> Love at first sight, that's the way to go. Tha'ts so cute that she is immediately protective of him


They have been glued together since introduction.








And I think she's teaching him how to beg for attention then hide when I try to give attention.  Because, just like her, the moment Loki nudges me for attention, he immediately runs to hide under the bed when I go to give him attention. Little stinkers.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2021)

It could be a learned reaction from previous homes and being picked up there. Maybe try slowing your response. Let your hand approach slowly in their field of vision(not directly in front or behind), then let them smell your hand first. You can gauge their reaction from there on whether they might be receptive to head rubs or not. If they are, start with a finger scritch. If they don't let you even approach with your hand, you'll have to slow things down even more. Maybe start with offering their usual treats(pellets, usual veggies, etc) to make your hand more enticing and less threatening.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 17, 2021)

JBun said:


> It could be a learned reaction from previous homes and being picked up there. Maybe try slowing your response. Let your hand approach slowly in their field of vision(not directly in front or behind), then let them smell your hand first. You can gauge their reaction from there on whether they might be receptive to head rubs or not. If they are, start with a finger scritch. If they don't let you even approach with your hand, you'll have to slow things down even more. Maybe start with offering their usual treats(pellets, usual veggies, etc) to make your hand more enticing and less threatening.


Oh. It's fine. He's real happy this morning. Thank you for that. He's still pretty young.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks to the addition of Loki, Erlong has been very receptive of our pets. Loki grooms her, cuddles her. Her attitude improved even more. I try to give them their own food bowls, but they prefer to share food bowls. Xiao Wu calmed down, today, now that she knows the whole rest of the house is her playground. This made her super happy.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 17, 2021)

So we needed to check the sore hock on Erlong and upon inspecting it, it looked so much better. It is healing nicely and the fur started growing back. Since she loves her soft blue blanket and home grown oat grass, it has given her good rear leg a chance to heal properly. YAY!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 19, 2021)

Help! Erlong has claimed Loki as her squishy! It's too adorable!


----------



## JBun (Dec 19, 2021)

Well that's just a match made in heaven ♥


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 19, 2021)

Funny Bunny update!
Erlong has learned that her rear leg is strong enough to let her hop into my chair. It's official. I can never use my gaming chair again as intended. Loki has given Erlong new energy and she has been more adventurous, curious, and absolutely adorable (X10 from before) since Loki's introduction. I may not be able to use the built in speakers anymore, but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for these adorable little buttheads.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 20, 2021)

T.T But... that's my chair....


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 22, 2021)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! Erlong did the one thing I didn't know a tripod could do with a missing rear leg! SHE BUNNY SCOPED ME! Sure, she used my chair as leverage, but still!! OMG I'm excited. Bunny in a tunnel for attention.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Dec 23, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! Erlong did the one thing I didn't know a tripod could do with a missing rear leg! SHE BUNNY SCOPED ME! Sure, she used my chair as leverage, but still!! OMG I'm excited. Bunny in a tunnel for attention.
> 
> View attachment 58694


Not sure what bunny scoped is? Or is it when they stand on there hind legs and stretch to see something?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 23, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Not sure what bunny scoped is? Or is it when they stand on there hind legs and stretch to see something?


Yes. Exactly what it is.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 24, 2021)

My goodness, does Erlong get super jealous when Loki gets some attention. I'm so proud of her mental progress. She's become more spunky and learning bad habits from Loki. Such as flicking her tail in the small opening of the new gate to tease Xiao Wu. (Loki has done this numerous times.) And getting into places she's no supposed to be, like my desk.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 26, 2021)

I gave up tracking the days. I know it's been two months since Shen's passing, almost 2 months since Erlong's adoption, and about two weeks since Loki's adoption.

We got a free standing pet gate that, not only, increased their living space (zoomies all night long), it has a door I can use to get in and out of without stretching a million miles apart to get out of my work space.

It has become habit for Loki to thump when he can't find Erlong, and Erlong does the same when she can't find Loki.

Erlong has become even less skittish around us and her growth is just wonderful. She still maintains some of her habits, such as flipping her bowl when we don't give her the exact same thing we give Xiao Wu, and Loki started this because he learned it from Erlong, and she still hides under her bed when she feels like it. But she will sleep in her box tunnel, new bunny tunnel, and even laying in front of the very gate I need to leave for the bathroom. Literally have to stand there for a minute, glaring down at all three, saying, "Excuse me. I need to get through, please." Naturally, I get ignored.  I love my rabbits.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 7, 2022)

Erlong has learned the secret art of thumping when she can't find Loki.


----------



## JBun (Jan 8, 2022)

That's so cute to see them so happy together


----------



## Sissel (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh Chibi! How I love this blog of yours ❤!

Liu Erlong looks so much happier and healthier for each time I see a picture of her. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking so good care of all of your adorable Bonnies.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 12, 2022)

At first, you would think this is the work of Loki. I thought so too, until this morning when I literally watched Erlong dig this up. Ladies and gentlemen! Erlong is a digger! WOOHOO!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 17, 2022)

Erlong got to experience snow for the first time. She did the exact same thing she did with that grass tray.


----------



## JBun (Jan 18, 2022)

I had some bunnies once, that I let out in the snow to play for a little bit, and they loved it. Loved digging in it.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 18, 2022)

JBun said:


> I had some bunnies once, that I let out in the snow to play for a little bit, and they loved it. Loved digging in it.


Since they never experienced outside besides the carrier to see the vet, and we got predators, we decided to bring some in through a container. Loki tried to thump in it and realized how cold it was and took off. But Erlong had a blast in the snow, digging and rearranging galore. It was so adorable!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 8, 2022)

It has been almost a month since last update, but here is a new update about Erlong. The hair around her head is longer and she's SO CUTE!!!! OMG! I love her so much!!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 14, 2022)

I have discovered a secret that gets Erlong to not run away from me. Besides banana. There's a particular spot behind the ears that gets all three of our bunnies to potato and relax. This includes Erlong. My husband, actually, discovered this with Xiao Wu and thought I'd give it a shot with Erlong. Sure enough, it worked. Instant potato and bunny purrs. Well, for Xiao Wu. Erlong starts licking the floor or blanket, similar to how Loki does when we massage his back to help loosen his shedding fur.


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 15, 2022)

Please do share this secret spot! I'm so tempted to see if my meatloaf buck and miss grunty doe will melt themselves for pets. Dad has a mysterious way with Storm- whenever he preps to give out pets, Storm is just instant-loafing and waiting for it; and i want to be a part of that!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 16, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Please do share this secret spot! I'm so tempted to see if my meatloaf buck and miss grunty doe will melt themselves for pets. Dad has a mysterious way with Storm- whenever he preps to give out pets, Storm is just instant-loafing and waiting for it; and i want to be a part of that!


It's right behind and between (at the same time) the ears, the back of the head. A spot they can only reach with scratching with their hind legs. A light massage there and they potato. Erlong licks the nearest object, and Loki and Xiao Wu "purr". Definitely worth a try as even the skittish princess runs up for pets now after trying it.


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 16, 2022)

Now that you described it, i've been using this massage too! Musti instantly loafed, Lümi did much the same! Storm, it depends on his mood, and Iris will more likely just enjoy em but no potato. Still, a neat trick!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Mar 1, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> It has been almost a month since last update, but here is a new update about Erlong. The hair around her head is longer and she's SO CUTE!!!! OMG! I love her so much!!!!
> 
> View attachment 59194


She is a cutie.


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 6, 2022)

I think Loki adopted Erlong's sassy attitude. If I don't hurry to give them breakfast, he will THUMP at me. Mind you, Erlong will set him straight, but still. She's been spotted sitting on him, laying on him, thumping at him because he won't move out of her way. Oh my goodness that bunnies are hilarious. And Erlong WILL run to Loki when Xiao Wu becomes testy, still.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 9, 2022)

A new update!

After getting a new desk and warning Xiao Wu that we need to expand the area of living space for Erlong and Loki, I got to see something for the first time in months. I watch Erlong flop. SHE FLOPPED!!!! Peak bun parenthood. This spitfire, sassy pants with her troublemaker husbun have more room to move around and used it to FLOP! I'm in absolute awe of how happy she has become. Beautiful!




Also, I need to replace their cat tunnel, as you can see. LOL


----------

